# For the commuters:  how long?



## mhambi (Mar 5, 2014)

How long is your commute?

Just for fun I videoed mine the other day... too bad it isn't always that short!


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 5, 2014)

200 - 700 km one way. Depends on which lease I am driving to.


----------



## bmblank (Mar 5, 2014)

Just shy of an hour one way for me. I carpool with my bro so it's not bad, and the gas is split.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 5, 2014)

33 miles one way ... takes about 45 minutes give or take 5 minutes depending on traffic and my speed.


----------



## tigger (Mar 5, 2014)

8 miles


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 5, 2014)

13 miles there and back.  25 minutes, on a train.


----------



## jharkin (Mar 5, 2014)

17 miles each way.. 30 to 45min depending on traffic.. But I tellocomute from home about half time.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 6, 2014)

30 mins


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 6, 2014)

6.3 miles to my office, 2.2 miles to the south plant where my shop is located


----------



## Jags (Mar 6, 2014)

Less than 20 min each way.  Including my driveway and works driveway I have 4 turns.


----------



## johneh (Mar 6, 2014)

2 min give or take a min.
The walk between house and cabinet shop


----------



## btuser (Mar 6, 2014)

5 miles or zero depending on whether I work from home or have to drag myself ton the office.  Its the only thing that keeps me where I am.  

Two weeks ago I was asked to apply for a job by someone who knew of me via a common employee.  I said I'd like to interview just to introduce myself and see if I was a good fit, but maintaining I was happy where I was.  Still I was tempted. I  headed to their office and was twenty minutes into what would be an hour commute (in good weather) and it was a struggle not to call and cancel right then.  Having done it (8yrs  of 1.5hrs each way) and get out of it it would take an act of God  or a natural disaster to put me back on I93 for a living.


----------



## bassJAM (Mar 6, 2014)

31 miles, about 40 mins to an hour depending on the time of day and the phase of the moon.  Or rain.  I swear drivers in Cinci wreck more in the rain than they do when it snows.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't take any jobs more than 30 minutes from home.


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 6, 2014)

5 miles each way, unless the bridge is closed. Happened twice this winter, had a choice between 50 miles each way, or 0 miles and a phone call. Chose the phone.


----------



## Ktm300 (Mar 6, 2014)

Having just completed my taxes I spent 7500.00 on gas.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 6, 2014)

You folks in Utah drive fast! I'd llike to have a 1:43 commute!

40 miles for me. From 50 minutes to 2 hours plus depending on traffic and weather.


----------



## razerface (Mar 7, 2014)

47 each way, country roads about half of the way.


----------



## Bobbin (Mar 7, 2014)

Depends.  If I'm working in my shop, 75' (tops) and 2 flights of stairs.  If I'm meeting a customer at a marina or pin fitting in a home it's as faraway as I've agreed to travel.  When I was "workin' for the man" it was 13 miles each way.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 7, 2014)

9 1/2 hours a day, if the weather is good.. I don't know if the word commute is correct. But I Drive 10,000 miles a month. And I am home every night.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 7, 2014)

Ah. Commutes. I remember those things. Rain, sleet, ice and snow for 40 years. 99.9% of them an hour and a half each way. In one snow storm, 11 hours from office to home and had to tramp up the 900 foot driveway. Now it is 14 feet down the stairs and 14 feet back up them. And a yearly average on the vehicle of nine miles a week.

Sometimes I miss it. Not often, sometimes. Short times.


----------



## fossil (Mar 7, 2014)

Bedroom to the bathroom, to the computer room to power up, to the utility room to feed the cat, to the kitchen for a cup of coffee, back to the computer room.  I can make it in 5 minutes if I'm in a hurry.  But I haven't been in a hurry for nearly 14 years.


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 7, 2014)

10 steps from first floor to office


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 8, 2014)

About 14 miles each way....split even between 3 lane interstate (I84), and back roads loaded with critters.....on a clear night, 18 minutes, when there's an issue, I get there when I get there, could be anywhere between 45 minutes to 2 hours.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 8, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> 200 - 700 km one way. Depends on which lease I am driving to.


 
Going to Ft McMurray or Ft McKay doesn't count! 

12 miles for me, 13 minutes. No traffic light, sometimes a school bus.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 8, 2014)

SS: Fort McMurray is around 350km for me. Those 700km trips have me so far out in the sticks with limited to useless communication abilities that a check of the emergency kit in the truck is a very wise thing to do. I don't really fancy a 200-300km walk out to where I could get help. Have to be prepared for it, just not looking forward to doing it.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 8, 2014)

Do you live in Athabasca-ish area? So you're really up there digging for crude! My car and I thank you.


ANdrew


----------



## ChipTam (Mar 8, 2014)

johneh said:


> 2 min give or take a min.
> The walk between house and cabinet shop



Hey John,

    Same here when I had my cabinetmaking business going.  Now that I'm retired no more long commutes.

ChipTam


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 8, 2014)

Yep SS, no matter which direction I drive I am looking at oil fields. You are all welcome. Likely about 200 or so years more left in oil by then all the renewables should own the major energy markets. Then 2000 years to clean the joint up.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 8, 2014)

2 Blocks ,i usually walk unless i need to haul something. Plus i have wood stove and a beer fridge at work.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 8, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Then 2000 years to clean the joint up.



Nice.


----------



## Dune (Mar 8, 2014)

250 miles each way, from Cape Cod to Long Island. Sometimes I stay on L.I. for the weekend, sometimes I stay on Cape cod for the week. Been doing this on and off since 2010. 

My wife left me so at least that part isn't so bad,  but I miss my two (adult) sons a lot.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Dune. Can't be easy buddy. Why don't you just move to your job location?


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 8, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> Sorry to hear that Dune. Can't be easy buddy. Why don't you just move to your job location?



I'm guessing he's pretty attached to Cape Cod. I wouldn't want to leave if I had a place out there.


----------



## fespo (Mar 8, 2014)

6.4 miles 10 mins at 5;30 in the morning, 6.4 miles at 2:00pm 13 mins, before that 100-150 miles a day (mobile maintenance). then 3 miles and 5 mins and the first job was walk right to out the door to my dads shop


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 8, 2014)

Actually Flatbedford I am likely wrong on the 2000 years. 

What will likely happen is what has happened in the past. We humans move into an area, discover resources, use them till their gone & then just move on to whatever is next. We humans like to leave the cleanup to mother nature. Unless forced to do otherwise that is.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 9, 2014)

Dune said:


> 250 miles each way, from Cape Cod to Long Island. Sometimes I stay on L.I. for the weekend, sometimes I stay on Cape cod for the week. Been doing this on and off since 2010.
> 
> My wife left me so at least that part isn't so bad,  but I miss my two (adult) sons a lot.


going to take a little longer, cape cod seceded and took the bridges down last night?


----------



## ChipTam (Mar 9, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Actually Flatbedford I am likely wrong on the 2000 years.
> 
> What will likely happen is what has happened in the past. We humans move into an area, discover resources, use them till their gone & then just move on to whatever is next. We humans like to leave the cleanup to mother nature. Unless forced to do otherwise that is.



Hi F.C.

You probably see some of my Nfld. buddies up where you are.  They're typically 3-weeks on and then 3-weeks off.  Money is great but they also report on the devastation to the environment.  Doesn't sound pretty.

ChipTam


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 9, 2014)

Your right chip, plenty of folks from down east. The oil sands in Fort McMurray are essentially strip mining on a massive scale. It's just the way the formation is, very close to the surface there. Balance of the formation is being drilled.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 9, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Actually Flatbedford I am likely wrong on the 2000 years.
> What will likely happen is what has happened in the past. We humans move into an area, discover resources, use them till their gone & then just move on to whatever is next. We humans like to leave the cleanup to mother nature. Unless forced to do otherwise that is.


 Countries like mexico and india ,china ect have far worse record of fouling their nest and their air then the US or canada. Really bad there.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 9, 2014)

Mon-weds, hour each way. Thurs-sat/sun- work at home(usually)


----------



## Woodman37 (Mar 9, 2014)

18 miles one way. Mostly back roads.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 18, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> I don't take any jobs more than 30 minutes from home.


Wish we could all say that was possible.....

25 miles (30 - 35 minutes depending on traffic, almost all highway) each way.  Job before this was 41 miles each way.  Was offered a promotion to go back (after we moved another 18 miles north) that would have put me at 59 miles one way.........needless to say, I didn't take it.


----------



## splitoak (Mar 20, 2014)

63 miles one way....


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 20, 2014)

splitoak said:


> 63 miles one way....



Ouch!


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 20, 2014)

Dune said:


> 250 miles each way, from Cape Cod to Long Island. Sometimes I stay on L.I. for the weekend, sometimes I stay on Cape cod for the week. Been doing this on and off since 2010.
> 
> My wife left me so at least that part isn't so bad,  but I miss my two (adult) sons a lot.


Hey Dune, What part of LI? East end, North or South Fork?


----------



## Dune (Mar 20, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> Hey Dune, What part of LI? East end, North or South Fork?


I am in the middle, lake Ronkonkoma.(Part of Islip) I work in Bayport.


----------

